# Wiha pliers



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Home Creepo sells Wiha as a non-inventory item at a good price. I ordered linesman pliers and strippers. Will I be disappointed? Their screwdrivers are good.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I'll be waiting for the review?

Tim


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> I'll be waiting for the review?
> 
> Tim


Sure, but I could give you a review of golf clubs and tell you they’re only good for launching balls into the bush. 🤣


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

That's ok, I trust you as far as I can throw you.

Tim


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

99cents said:


> Home Creepo sells Wiha as a non-inventory item at a good price. I ordered linesman pliers and strippers. Will I be disappointed? Their screwdrivers are good.


I look forward to a review as well. I agree that their drivers are great. I also know you have exquisite taste in hammers!


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

My thought is this. If you can afford to buy quality tools then you should. Yesterday my weed wacker broke. So I saw a nice Milwaukee weed wacker and thought wow I get an extra batterie and charger that I could use for my drills and other Milwaukee cordless tools. I ended up getting a Craftsman instead as it was 1/3 the cost. 
Wiha are certified-individually tested at 10,000-Volt AC and approved for 1,000-Volt AC. My Klien Linesman pliers are not. Either is my Ideal strippers.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

What does it matter how good they are, You’re going to leave them on top of the T bar ceiling anyway in a couple months. Save your money and buy some $30 Channellock linesman’s made by your cousins in Pennsylvania.


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

They're not Knipex level nice, but nothing wrong with them besides being made in Vietnam. Get yourself a pair of the latest Knipex strippers. No issue cutting #2 cu or pre-twisting 5 #12s. Don't even have to thread screws into the screw cutter either.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I have a wiha linesmans pliers that I like. It has a slightly different balance than a Klien, but it works great. I have no complaints with it.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

ppsh said:


> They're not Knipex level nice, but nothing wrong with them besides being made in Vietnam. Get yourself a pair of the latest Knipex strippers. No issue cutting #2 cu or pre-twisting 5 #12s. Don't even have to thread screws into the screw cutter either.


I have these and didn’t think I’d like them because they re different the the Klein curve…these things are wonderful and my go to now.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> I have these and didn’t think I’d like them because they re different the the Klein curve…these things are wonderful and my go to now.


How are they cutting armoured cable?


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Easy said:


> My thought is this. If you can afford to buy quality tools then you should. Yesterday my weed wacker broke. So I saw a nice Milwaukee weed wacker and thought wow I get an extra batterie and charger that I could use for my drills and other Milwaukee cordless tools. I ended up getting a Craftsman instead as it was 1/3 the cost.
> Wiha are certified-individually tested at 10,000-Volt AC and approved for 1,000-Volt AC. My Klien Linesman pliers are not. Either is my Ideal strippers.


Klein makes 1000v rated linesman pliers also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I bought a set of wiha insulated nut drivers, have been happy with them. I did not spend a lot so they have been abused more than say my Klein insulated set (given to me)
Like with all tools I believe if they fit your hands requirements then you will like them. 
We all have favorites. I like channel locks (water pump pliers) over any other brand. 
Will not carry anything but Klein lineman's pliers.


----------



## Mobius87 (May 20, 2019)

99cents said:


> Sure, but I could give you a review of golf clubs and tell you they’re only good for launching balls into the bush. 🤣


The only review we need to see is how effective it is as a hammer.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> Klein makes 1000v rated linesman pliers also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know but I have 2 older style Klein Linesmen. I don't use them on anything live so it's not a big deal. They are in great shape and I don't usually use them as a hammer. I plan on passing them on to my son some day.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I use my linesman pliers for twisting tie wire and breaking off small bolts but really not much else.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> How are they cutting armoured cable?


Umm 99 they’re wirestrippers not *****. I haven’t tried to cut mc with them.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Umm 99 they’re wirestrippers not ***. I haven’t tried to cut mc with them.


Okay.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

TheLivingBubba said:


> Umm 99 they’re wirestrippers not ***. I haven’t tried to cut mc with them.












From the Knipex Website

These look pretty nice. Never knew I might need them until 99cents brought it up.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


CWL said:


> These look pretty nice. Never knew I might need them until 99cents brought it up.


That explains a lot of tool purchases that I have bought in recent years.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Best side cutters that money can't buy, T&B WT-161, made in *Elizabeth*, *New Jersey*. Been obsolete for at least 20 years now. 10-1/2" long. Sharp ground outer edges to ream the inside of conduits. I have cut wire rope and ACSR with these by hammering them closed. I knew a guy who knew a guy who worked in a house for a guy that worked in the factory. Bought the last three new pairs known in existence quite a few years ago.This is my last new pair, still with the box in my basement. A little discolored from the humidity. Tool Fetish


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That explains a lot of tool purchases that I have bought in recent years.
[/QUOTE]
🤣


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

CWL said:


> View attachment 155908
> 
> 
> From the Knipex Website
> ...


I had no clue. I have the klein 1104’s for when working with mc. I’m working at A poop plant right now so no mc to cut, but I’ll let you know.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been using Milwaukee linesman’s pliers. After a year of cutting armoured cable they have become dull. They look good for the price but they’re nothing but light duty.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd use a file to sharpen' 'em back up!



99cents said:


> I have been using Milwaukee linesman’s pliers. After a year of cutting armoured cable they have become dull. They look good for the price but they’re nothing but light duty.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I have been using Milwaukee linesman’s pliers. After a year of cutting armoured cable they have become dull. They look good for the price but they’re nothing but light duty.


The Milwaukee ad campaign is strong. You could have bought Channellocks for less, made in Meadville Pennsylvania rather than Taiwan and they'd probably still be sharp when you retire, or lose them, whichever comes first









Channellock 9 in.-High-Leverage Lineman Pliers 369 - The Home Depot


The Channellock revolutionized linemen's pliers with the added benefit of Xtreme Leverage Technology (XLT). XLT positions the rivet closer to the cutting edge so considerably less force is required to



www.homedepot.com


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> Best side cutters that money can't buy, T&B WT-161, made in *Elizabeth*, *New Jersey*. Been obsolete for at least 20 years now. 10-1/2" long. Sharp ground outer edges to ream the inside of conduits. I have cut wire rope and ACSR with these by hammering them closed. I knew a guy who knew a guy who worked in a house for a guy that worked in the factory. Bought the last three new pairs known in existence quite a few years ago.This is my last new pair, still with the box in my basement. A little discolored from the humidity. Tool Fetish
> View attachment 155911











THOMAS & BETTS #WT-161M LINEMANS PLIERS STA-KONS CRIMPERS WIRE CUTTERS | eBay


THOMAS & BETTS #WT-161M LINEMANS PLIERS STA-KONS CRIMPERS WIRE CUTTERS. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.



www.ebay.com






Ebay T&B WT-161

Here's a listing on eBay for another pair, ships from Jersey too.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> THOMAS & BETTS #WT-161M LINEMANS PLIERS STA-KONS CRIMPERS WIRE CUTTERS | eBay
> 
> 
> THOMAS & BETTS #WT-161M LINEMANS PLIERS STA-KONS CRIMPERS WIRE CUTTERS. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> ...











Is that rust on the cutting edge or did someone use it as a circuit tracer?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

CWL said:


> View attachment 155994
> 
> Is that rust on the cutting edge or did someone use it as a circuit tracer?


I guess circuit tracer.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> The Milwaukee ad campaign is strong. You could have bought Channellocks for less, made in Meadville Pennsylvania rather than Taiwan and they'd probably still be sharp when you retire, or lose them, whichever comes first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have my pair I bought 8 years ago. Still good.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

ppsh said:


> They're not Knipex level nice, but nothing wrong with them besides being made in Vietnam. Get yourself a pair of the latest Knipex strippers. No issue cutting #2 cu or pre-twisting 5 #12s. Don't even have to thread screws into the screw cutter either.


It was all such a blur. I saw this post and suddenly there’s a pair coming in the mail for me. Capitalism.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> THOMAS & BETTS #WT-161M LINEMANS PLIERS STA-KONS CRIMPERS WIRE CUTTERS | eBay
> 
> 
> THOMAS & BETTS #WT-161M LINEMANS PLIERS STA-KONS CRIMPERS WIRE CUTTERS. Condition is "Used". Shipped with USPS Priority Mail.
> ...


Those aren't the 10-1/2" long ones that were discontinued well before the plant shut down. I think they're only the 9 or 9-1/2" ones.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

CWL said:


> View attachment 155994
> 
> Is that rust on the cutting edge or did someone use it as a circuit tracer?


I 
I have a pair that look just like that. Must have been a factory defect.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I haven’t tried them yet but they seem like a quality tool. I’ve spent 40 loonies on worse things. Here they are side by side with the old Milwaukees. The handles on the Wihas are nice.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

These are the newer ones the WT161M $127 WOW 💵💵💵💵
*Thomas & Betts WT161M Plier-Type Tool for A, B, C, PT Non-Insulated Terminals and Splices*
Brand: Thomas & Betts

_4.0 out of 5 stars_  3 ratings













Price:$127.90


Used for installation of various Sta-Kon terminal series
These pliers are used for A, B, C, PT non-insulated terminals and splices; includes plier grip and cutters
Orange and black handles


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

For that kind of money I would expect 6 out of 5 star ratings.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CoreyOnTheBrink said:


> For that kind of money I would expect 6 out of 5 star ratings.


But you get orange and black handles.


----------



## CoreyOnTheBrink (Apr 9, 2021)

That’s only cool if the black is on top and the orange is on bottom. The ones showed above are reversed.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

CoreyOnTheBrink said:


> That’s only cool if the black is on top and the orange is on bottom. The ones showed above are reversed.


Unless you’re left handed.


----------



## Local#3retiree (May 1, 2021)

99cents said:


> Home Creepo sells Wiha as a non-inventory item at a good price. I ordered linesman pliers and strippers. Will I be disappointed? Their screwdrivers are good.


Call me old school but I only used Klein linesmen pliers, Channelock pump pliers, and either Klein screwdrivers or Craftsmen. Used to love bringing my old worn down screwdrivers back to Sears for a free replacement but now I am showing my age of 63! There's no replacement for quality tools!!!


----------



## wiz1997 (Mar 30, 2021)

I have several small Wiha screw drivers, 2mm, 2.5mm and 3.0mm.
Not the skinny "precision" ones but the large handle ones.
Great for panel work.
Co-worker has several types of pliers, side cutter, *****, needle nose that I have used on occasion.
Well made tools.

Ya'll don't use roto-splits to cut MC (BX) cable?
When I first got into the trade we used two pair of channel locks, a pair of tin snips and our side cutters to cut the BX.
When the roto-splits came around, it was the best $20 I ever spent.
Lightened the load in the tool pouch.

Still have the one I bought many, many years ago.
Even have a supply of blades for it.
Haven't used it in ten plus years.
It's been moved through 3 different roll around tool boxes over the years.
Currently rides in the newest box just in case.

Quick update:
Looks like I will have to call d y k e s, diagonal cutters.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> Those aren't the 10-1/2" long ones that were discontinued well before the plant shut down. I think they're only the 9 or 9-1/2" ones.


I just went back in to look at them again and they're sold....and I'm kind of glad because I was considering buying them.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

just the cowboy said:


> These are the newer ones the WT161M $127 WOW 💵💵💵💵
> *Thomas & Betts WT161M Plier-Type Tool for A, B, C, PT Non-Insulated Terminals and Splices*
> Brand: Thomas & Betts
> 
> ...


That's way too much for a pair of linemans, but it makes me wonder if they're that much better than mine?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I read what you guys say about price, brands, etc.

I have very large hands and I buy tools that feel comfortable to me. I have Ideal, Klein, Channellock, and Knipex pliers. That said, I absolutely hate the feel of Channellock linemens. 

Use what you are happy using.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I read what you guys say about price, brands, etc.
> 
> I have very large hands and I buy tools that feel comfortable to me. I have Ideal, Klein, Channellock, and Knipex pliers. That said, I absolutely hate the feel of Channellock linemens.
> 
> Use what you are happy using.


That’s funny, I hate Channellock lineman too but I thought it was because I don’t have large hands. I always felt like the pivot was too far forward to give it more leverage, but that makes the handles open wider and that’s what I have problems with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> That’s funny, I hate Channellock lineman too but I thought it was because I don’t have large hands. I always felt like the pivot was too far forward to give it more leverage, but that makes the handles open wider and that’s what I have problems with.


So basically it's a crappy awkward design regardless of hand size.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So basically it's a crappy awkward design regardless of hand size.


It’s a personal thing I guess, I use Channellock lineman’s every day and really like them. To each their own.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

A little known brand I kinda like is wilde. I have a set of the little 4 inch angle nose pliers in my bags. Super aggressive teeth and handy little things. Best known for water pump pliers I think.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

460 Delta said:


> It’s a personal thing I guess, I use Channellock lineman’s every day and really like them. To each their own.


That's why I said a tool has to feel comfortable to the user.

I just thought it was my hand size that made me dislike their linemans.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's why I said a tool has to feel comfortable to the user.
> 
> I just thought it was my hand size that made me dislike their linemans.


Their comfort grips might help with that. About a decade ago they had their comfort grips manufactured by another PA company. Bulks up the handles quite a bit.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> So basically it's a crappy awkward design regardless of hand size.


Sounds like it to me, I wanted to like them so badly just because every else has Klein and I like to be a little different but I couldn't make them work. I've come to realize why just about everyone else uses Klein and I've given up trying to find another pair with the same balance and feel. Every time I try another pair I always end up going back to my HD2000-9NE.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Sounds like it to me, I wanted to like them so badly just because every else has Klein and I like to be a little different but I couldn't make them work. I've come to realize why just about everyone else uses Klein and I've given up trying to find another pair with the same balance and feel. Every time I try another pair I always end up going back to my HD2000-9NE.


I know what you mean, I like the J2000-9NE with the crimping die built in myself.


----------



## Big Mike 53 (Aug 2, 2021)

SteveBayshore said:


> Best side cutters that money can't buy, T&B WT-161, made in *Elizabeth*, *New Jersey*. Been obsolete for at least 20 years now. 10-1/2" long. Sharp ground outer edges to ream the inside of conduits. I have cut wire rope and ACSR with these by hammering them closed. I knew a guy who knew a guy who worked in a house for a guy that worked in the factory. Bought the last three new pairs known in existence quite a few years ago.This is my last new pair, still with the box in my basement. A little discolored from the humidity. Tool Fetish
> View attachment 155911


Are you selling them..?


----------



## Big Mike 53 (Aug 2, 2021)

SteveBayshore said:


> Best side cutters that money can't buy, T&B WT-161, made in *Elizabeth*, *New Jersey*. Been obsolete for at least 20 years now. 10-1/2" long. Sharp ground outer edges to ream the inside of conduits. I have cut wire rope and ACSR with these by hammering them closed. I knew a guy who knew a guy who worked in a house for a guy that worked in the factory. Bought the last three new pairs known in existence quite a few years ago.This is my last new pair, still with the box in my basement. A little discolored from the humidity. Tool Fetish
> View attachment 155911


I still have and use mine daily. Do you have any interest in selling them…?


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

Big Mike 53 said:


> I still have and use mine daily. Do you have any interest in selling them…?


Sorry, no chance. I just bought a new pair of the WT-161M that someone suggested a few (post 27) months ago. $100+ and they are not the 10-1/2" ones; only 9s.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> That's way too much for a pair of linemans, but it makes me wonder if they're that much better than mine?


I agree! I can buy 5 pairs of good linemans at that price.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

460 Delta said:


> What does it matter how good they are, Y*ou’re going to leave them on top of the T bar ceiling anyway in a couple months.* Save your money and buy some $30 Channellock linesman’s made by your cousins in Pennsylvania.


Excellent, excellent point!!!!!  I have been extremely lucky, I still have my Y2K Kleins. However, I have probably left a $100+ worth of other tools in various drop ceiling.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

SteveBayshore said:


> Sorry, no chance. I just bought a new pair of the WT-161M that someone suggested a few (post 27) months ago. $100+ and they are not the 10-1/2" ones; only 9s.


If I paid anywhere close to $100 for lineman's pliers I don't think they would ever come close to a job site. Do you see an advantage with the WT-161M's vs a pair of Klein's?


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Now those WT-161's are going for $125 plus shipping on eBay, looks like SteveBayshore got a good deal at $100.

WT-161M's at eBay


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> I'll be waiting for the review?
> 
> Tim


I really like them. Very comfortable in the hand and a good cutting edge. Great bang for the buck. 😊


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Where are you buying them, Lowes or a real store?

Tim.


----------



## SteveBayshore (Apr 7, 2013)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Now those WT-161's are going for $125 plus shipping on eBay, looks like SteveBayshore got a good deal at $100.
> 
> WT-161M's at eBay


The (M) makes them the 9" pliers, not the 10-1/2"s.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

canbug said:


> Where are you buying them, Lowes or a real store?
> 
> Tim.


I ordered them from HD. They’re a non-stock item but they only took about a week for ship to store. Free shipping is $49 so you will have to add a box of wood screws. 😊


----------



## MoscaFibra (Apr 15, 2021)

I've often wondered if a set up like this Wiha Tools WIHA-32937 Master Electrician's Tool Set 59-Piece might be cheaper in the long run. But I have never needed to replace that many tools and I quite frankly have too many at this point. Thank God my wife doesn't read this,


----------

